# pinning ears back



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

what does it mean when our puppy puts his ears bacK? Bogart does this when he's playing ...he'll be playing and running crazy circles in the kitchen and his ears will be pinned back or we'll be playing hide and seek in the back yard and when he finds one of us , he'll run to us with his ears back. 

Bogart's Mom


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup, Lucy does that too. I of course relate it to horses, in which it is most assuredly NOT a good thing, but when she does it it seems to be related to joy. That also sounds like what you are describing.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

yes that was why I was questioning it, I've always thought it was a sign of nervousness or fear but he seems to be having too much fun for it to be that









Bogart's Mom


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

It means "Hey, I'm little/cute/polite/submissive! Don't be mad at me, ... ya gotta love me!"


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ditto Patti. 

Submission, play, familial behavior.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Joy and speed (to the pup), doesn't have to really mean speed just that the pup is running.

All our dog's body language needs to be taken in context of what's going on, kind of the 'bigger picture' type thing.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

When Kelso is being petted or running they almost go flat back..also both of ours when you scratch them in the right spot the ears do crazy things, bent over, sideways, tongues hanging out and looking all a mess, thats when you know its a good scratch.. 

They both also tend to pin their ears back when they are extremely excited....like when we get home

otherwise they are always up 
_________________________


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

With horses it does show stress...with all shepherds I have known it is a sense of play....Ava sometimes just walks up and sits next to me leaning on me with her ears back waiting for pets.......


----------

